# Military whizzer finally running



## militarymonark (Aug 11, 2014)

I've been working on this for the past 2 weeks. Carb came in today and I just had it running. Sounds heathy too.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

Really awesome!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 11, 2014)

sorry for the poor quality vid but I plan on fixing a few things like the sheave and the do a high quality go pro vid
http://vid3.photobucket.com/albums/y96/cosmo9o/7FC01B81-A8C4-4890-B17B-B4C37D54DA7A.mp4


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 11, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Really awesome!!!




thats the J model I picked up from you bri


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

militarymonark said:


> thats the J model I picked up from you bri




kool...... still have the other too?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 11, 2014)

yep, after going through it to replace some gaskets, I found that someone messed around in there. The safety wire was broke and the arm was loose. Im thinking about doing some modifications to it. I've already started porting and polishing the head. Looking to put a bigger piston in it. Do some cam work and thinking of a way to make it water cooled. My initial plan is to wrap copper tubing around the head fins and find a small motorcycle radiator but I have to figure out the pump situation. Also I plan on using an albion 3 speed. Since Im over here they are plentiful. just have to keep looking.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice....

Ray


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 12, 2014)

badge is done


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2014)

militarymonark said:


> yep, after going through it to replace some gaskets, I found that someone messed around in there. The safety wire was broke and the arm was loose. Im thinking about doing some modifications to it. I've already started porting and polishing the head. Looking to put a bigger piston in it. Do some cam work and thinking of a way to make it water cooled. My initial plan is to wrap copper tubing around the head fins and find a small motorcycle radiator but I have to figure out the pump situation. Also I plan on using an albion 3 speed. Since Im over here they are plentiful. just have to keep looking.




I like the way you think!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 12, 2014)

better video now in 720
http://youtu.be/Zb_ygc4glQM


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 14, 2014)

She's all finished.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2014)

That really sumpt'n!!!


----------



## DirtNerd (Aug 14, 2014)

Cool! How's she run?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 14, 2014)

She runs perfect. I took it out yesterday to tune the carb while running. It was running rich at first. Dialed that down and it started to sound better. I wasn't getting the top end I felt it could do so i adjusted the other dial on the side of the carb which perked it up just a bit more. I was running at about 25-30 mph.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2014)

militarymonark said:


> She runs perfect. I took it out yesterday to tune the carb while running. It was running rich at first. Dialed that down and it started to sound better. I wasn't getting the top end I felt it could do so i adjusted the other dial on the side of the carb which perked it up just a bit more. I was running at about 25-30 mph.




...not too shabby for 2.5 h.p.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 14, 2014)

I like! I really like! I see you left a bit of war damage on the tank. Nice touch! I have got to get me one.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice Finish! RIDING Time

Ray


----------

